# Elie Saab Haute Couture Fall Winter 2011/2012 x 29



## Q (2 Aug. 2011)

Upload Image to TurboImageHost.com
​

thx tikii93


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2011)

lange Kleider kommen wieder in Mode


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Aug. 2011)

:thx: für die catwalk pics "Haute Couture"


----------



## koftus89 (24 Sep. 2012)

ja, schön. vielen dank.


----------

